# Elgato : EyeTV, EyeHome, EyeConnect [2]...



## golf (8 Mars 2005)

Ce fil est la suite de : Elgato : EyeTV, EyeHome, EyeConnect [1]... ​


----------



## fabrice301 (26 Mars 2005)

bonjour tout le monde . je viens d'acquerir un eye tv 200j'ai branché le boitier sur mon imac g4 puis j'ai raccordé mon video dans le but de transformer mes vhs en numerique. et la il me repond "pas de signal"
NB: le magnetoscope est connecté a eye tv par un cable pritel 21 broches/ 3 rca.
lorsque je mets en lecture une cassette rien ne se produit. en revance si je connecte mon camescope avec un cable rca/rca la ca marche. vu que j'ai acheté ce boitier principalement pour transferer mes vieilees vhs en numerique, j'ai un peu les boules. please de l'aide


----------



## GRESSY (26 Mars 2005)

Dans la barre menu, commande et ensuite en bas cocher le mode de raccordement.


----------



## fabrice301 (27 Mars 2005)

GUENARD a dit:
			
		

> Dans la barre menu, commande et ensuite en bas cocher le mode de raccordement.




tu penses bien que c'est la premiere chose que j'ai essayé connection a:v ou svhs ca ne marche pas ....pas de signal


----------



## r e m y (27 Mars 2005)

La prise péritel utilisée est-elle cablée complètement ou seulement à moitié... C'est à dire qu'elle est conçue pour avoir un signal video en entrée ET en sortie ou seulement dans un sens?

Le mieux est d'avoir une prise péritel avec les connecteur RCA au dos et un bouton inverseur sur le côté de la pirse pour choisir dans quel sens va le signal video (des prise RCA vers la peritel ou dans l'autre sens, de la peritel VERS les prises RCA)


----------



## fabrice301 (27 Mars 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> La prise péritel utilisée est-elle cablée complètement ou seulement à moitié... C'est à dire qu'elle est conçue pour avoir un signal video en entrée ET en sortie ou seulement dans un sens?
> 
> Le mieux est d'avoir une prise péritel avec les connecteur RCA au dos et un bouton inverseur sur le côté de la pirse pour choisir dans quel sens va le signal video (des prise RCA vers la peritel ou dans l'autre sens, de la peritel VERS les prises RCA)



c une prise 21 broches . j'ai essayé aussi avec un rca+ adaptateur mais sans bouton inverseur peut etre est ce la que vient le probleme


----------



## r e m y (27 Mars 2005)

Qu'elle ait 21 broches c'est une chose... mais qu'il y ait bien des fils soudés aux broches en est une autre....


----------



## MortyBlake (27 Mars 2005)

fabrice301 a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ai acheté ce boitier principalement pour transferer mes vieilees vhs en numerique, j'ai un peu les boules. please de l'aide



Message d'espoir, j'en ai un depuis 6 mois qui marche sur mon Imac G4 et mon Alu 15". J'ai pu numériser un stock de VHS depuis. Donc, il suffit de trouver le problème   

Désolé s'il y a des questions cons dans le tas...

Ton magnétoscope est-il bien en PAL ?
Quand tu le mets en mode télé retrouves tu le signal ?
Y-a-til plusieurs choses branchés sur ton port FireWire ?  De mon coté, sur l'Alu quand je branche un DD externe en plus, le signal ne passe plus 
As-tu essayé en Y/C si ton magnétoscope le peut
Y-a-til des réglages de sorties sur ton magnétoscope  ?
As-tu télécharger la dernière version du logiciel chez Elgato ?
...


----------



## fabrice301 (27 Mars 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Message d'espoir, j'en ai un depuis 6 mois qui marche sur mon Imac G4 et mon Alu 15". J'ai pu numériser un stock de VHS depuis. Donc, il suffit de trouver le problème
> 
> Désolé s'il y a des questions cons dans le tas...
> 
> ...


salut,
mon scope est bien en pal, je n'ai qu'eyetv branché en firewire, c quoi le Y/C? pas de reglages de sortie sur le scope et j'ai la derniere version d'elgato et malgré tout.... pas de signalje pense vraimment que ca vient du raccordement puisque ca marche avec mon camescope. sur un autre forum on m'a conseillé de tenter avec un cable composite. qu'en penses tu?


----------



## brome (27 Mars 2005)

Fabrice, si ton câble Peritel/RCA ne comporte que 2 prises RCA (dont deux pour le son), c'est qu'il n'est conçu pour faire passer le signal que dans un seul sens (et visiblement dans le sens RCA->peritel, c'est à dire l'opposé de ce que tu recherches, hélas).

Un câble permettant de transporter le signal dans n'importe quel sens comporterait soit un bouton inverseur, soit 6 prises RCA (trois pour l'entrée, trois pour la sortie). Je possède un de ces câbles à 6 prises RCA, et c'est clair qu'il ne faut pas confondre les prises de sortie avec les prises d'entrée, sinon ça ne marche pas.

Un câble adéquat (idéalement un peritel->S-Video, pour avoir la meilleure qualité) devrait régler ton problème.


----------



## MortyBlake (28 Mars 2005)

Y/C  et S-VHS veulent dire la même chose. ça ne transporte que le signal vidéo. Le son passe par deux cables (souvent RCA rouge et blanc).

En pratique, le mieux est que tu achètes un convertisseur Péritel en RCA ou Y/C +  2 audio et à partir du convertisseur tu te relies à ton eyeTV avec 2 cables audio et un cable vidéo RCA ou Y/C

tu en as une image là


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Mars 2005)

Il faut que tu t'obstines. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, l'eyetv semble un peu dur au démarrage.
Vérifie :
- que tu as téléchargé et installé la dernière version du logiciel (1.7.1) sur le site d'elgato
- que tu as branché l'eyetv sur une prise FW dédiée, pour lui tout seul (je n'ai jamais pu le faire fonctionner sur un hub FW, contrairement à ce qui est dit dans la doc)
- que tu as branché l'eyetv sur la prise fw avant le démarrage du mac (le démarrage de l'eyetv est alors moins aléatoire)
- que tu as correctement branché l'etetv à une source active : prise antenne tv (tu captes alors la tv par l'entrée tuner, dans le menu commande) ou entrée vidéo (tu captes par entrée vidéo RCA)
- que tu as paramétré l'eyetv si tu veux obtenir quelque chose par l'entrée tuner : Eyetv -> Préférences -> configurer -> Menu déroulant Service = antenne Secam et cliquer sur configuration automatique.

Puis soit patient : au démarrage le logiciel eyetv se lance automatiquement.
La diode du boitier passe du rouge à l'orange puis au vert, signe que tout est OK.


----------



## joumier (30 Mars 2005)

Ma question idiote est celle-ci: si j'achète l'EyeTV Wonder USB 2.0, cela pourrait-il fonctionner (provisoirement) sur un port usb 1 (en encodant en mpeg-1, comme avec l'EyeTV USB)?

Ça m'étonnerait... mais ça m'arrangerait bien parce que je prévois d'acheter un boitier EyeTV cet été et un iMac équipé d'un port USB 2 l'année prochaine. Or l'EyeTV USB est plus limité et l'EyeTV 200 (FireWire) est beaucoup plus cher.


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mars 2005)

joumier a dit:
			
		

> Ma question idiote est celle-ci: si j'achète l'EyeTV Wonder USB 2.0, cela pourrait-il fonctionner (provisoirement) sur un port usb 1 (en encodant en mpeg-1, comme avec l'EyeTV USB)?
> 
> Ça m'étonnerait... mais ça m'arrangerait bien parce que je prévois d'acheter un boitier EyeTV cet été et un iMac équipé d'un port USB 2 l'année prochaine. Or l'EyeTV USB est plus limité et l'EyeTV 200 (FireWire) est beaucoup plus cher.


 
Salut,
Je ne suis pas vraiment spécialiste, mais je suis presque sur que non car l'EyeTv Wonder USB2 n'encode pas en hardware, c'est le mac qui se charge de la compression. Le signal qui transite sur l'USB est non encodé, donc tres lourd. Si tu le branches sur de l'USB1, ça ne fonctionnera pas, désolé...


----------



## joumier (1 Avril 2005)

Merci pour ta réponse. Ça m'aurait étonné aussi...

De toute façon, je crois que je vais opter pour l'EyeTV USB... Il y a quand même un avantage, c'est que je pourrai l'utiliser avec mon iBook indigo.


----------



## AroundTheWorld (22 Avril 2005)

A tous les ElGato users...

Partant pour plusieurs mois ... Pouriez vous me dire si il est possible a partir du site TvTv d'ordoner un enregistrement à distance ....

merci


----------



## AroundTheWorld (23 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

Je voulais savoir si en prenant un abonnement a TvTV et avec le soft Elgato si il etait possible à distance lors de mes déplacements d'ordonner un enregistrement  à partir du site TvTv et de demander au programme ElGato  de se synchronizer tout seul avec le site une fois par jour au moins ( donc sans etre devant mon ordinateur pour programmer des enregistrments)

merci


----------



## golf (11 Mai 2005)

EyeTV prêt pour Tiger [Mer 18:05 - VA]


			
				News MacGé a dit:
			
		

> Elgato propose une nouvelle version d?EyeTV , le logiciel de gestion du magnétoscope numérique de l?éditeur allemand. La mise à jour est d?importance : elle assure la compatibilité avec Tiger. Par ailleurs, le support du H.264 (sous Mac OS X 10.4) et des préréglages d?exportation pour iTunes ont été ajoutés. L?affichage des informations relatives au programme diffusé est amélioré, ainsi que le support d?Apple Script [1.8 - 10,7 Mo - Fr].




Téléchargement direct d'EyeTV 1.8...


----------



## golf (11 Mai 2005)

EyeConnect disponible [Mer 04:33 - VA]


			
				News MacGé a dit:
			
		

> Annoncé en janvier pour le mois suivant, EyeConnect est finalement disponible aujourd?hui. EyeConnect est un logiciel de l?Allemand Elgato qui permet le media streaming. Basé sur le standard Universal Plug and Play Audio/Video (UPnP AV), le programme permet de diffuser sur des appareils compatibles les photos, la musique, les films (fichiers MP3, AAC, JPG MPEG-1, MPEG-2, MPEG-4, etc.) stockés sur votre Mac et gérés notamment par les iApps d?Apple. En ligne de mire : la télévision haute définition, encore en gestation en Europe, mais déjà en fort développement aux États-Unis. EyeConnect est vendu 99 $.


----------



## golf (18 Mai 2005)

EyeTV exploite Tiger [Mer 05:15 - VA]



			
				News MacGé a dit:
			
		

> Elgato continue de mettre à jour ses logiciels pour tenir compte des nouveautés de Tiger. L?éditeur annonce ainsi une nouvelle version d?EyeTV, le logiciel qui permet d?exploiter le matériel du même nom [1.8 - 10,7 Mo - Fr]. La nouvelle version apporte notamment le support du H.264, le fameux nouveau codec vidéo. iTunes est également supporté. Enfin, EyeTV permet aux propriétaires d?un Mac d?exporter leurs enregistrements vers une PSP (Playstation Portable).


 


Téléchargement direct...


----------



## golf (27 Mai 2005)

Elgato met à jour EyeHome [Ven 18:29 - VA]



> Elgato continue de mettre à jour ses logiciels pour tenir compte de l?arrivée de Tiger. Aujourd?hui, c?est EyeHome qui arrive dans une nouvelle version [1.6 - 15,2 Mo - Fr]. Le logiciel permet de partager le contenu multimédia de son Mac sur une télévision ou une chaîne hi-fi, grâce au boîtier de la maison. Outre la compatibilité assurée avec Mac OS X 10.4, la mise à jour accroît la stabilité du logiciel et améliore les performances et la gestion des ressources.


  


Téléchargemenr direct màj...


----------



## juju palavas (23 Juillet 2005)

je, dispose eye tv 200 et eye ty homme,parfait matos, mais je n'arrive pas a  accéder a mon dd, cet a dire ,lire tout ce qui y a  dans mon disque dur, musique ou films... il est invisible a la telé ??? merci encore de bien vouloir me rassurer a ce sujet.


----------



## respawn (12 Août 2005)

je viens d'acheter un eyetv wonder. lors de la procédure de paramétrage, je ne peux pas continuer car l'eyetv n'est pas reconnu, comment faire svp, j'aimerai bien enregistrer quelques émissions ce soir


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Septembre 2005)

Elagto vient de sortir un nouveau tuner, l'EyeTV EZ.

l me tente bien. 
Il est actuellement en vente sur MacWAY, mais le produit n'est pas encore disponible.


----------



## damsleouf (24 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de sortir d'Apple expo avec un boitier eyetv 200 et j'ai la ferme intentiuon d'enregistrer la tv émise via une freebox.

Mais voilà, je suis un peu paumé dans la configuration et n'arrive pas çà détecter les programmes émis par la freebox.

J'ai branché la free en vidéo rca (cables blanc rouge et jaune) et suivi l'assistant d'installation mais je suis largué.

Une ame charitable pourrait elle m'expliquer la démarche à suivre.

Merci mille fois.


----------



## MortyBlake (24 Septembre 2005)

damsleouf a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je viens de sortir d'Apple expo avec un boitier eyetv 200 et j'ai la ferme intentiuon d'enregistrer la tv émise via une freebox.
> 
> ...



t'a installé la dernière version d'EyeTV c'est possible que sur ton CD ce soit une vielle,

Sinon tu va dans le menu Commande/entrée RCA
tu ouvres une fenetreTV en direct


----------



## damsleouf (24 Septembre 2005)

Merci pour l'info mais ca ne fonctionne pas.

Est il possible que cela vienne du cable que j'utilise ? Je me posais la question de savoir s'il existe des cables mono directionnel (et dans ce cas je n'aurais pas le bon) ou bi directionnels (in & out) ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## MortyBlake (24 Septembre 2005)

damsleouf a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour l'info mais ca ne fonctionne pas.
> 
> Est il possible que cela vienne du cable que j'utilise ? Je me posais la question de savoir s'il existe des cables mono directionnel (et dans ce cas je n'aurais pas le bon) ou bi directionnels (in & out) ?
> 
> Merci d'avance



Désolé de la lenteur, mais je suis ce soir dans un hotel en Hongrie sur un Hotspot en wifi b et un signal faiblissime.    

La seule chose unidirectionnelle c'est éventuellement le convertisseur pérital/RCA que tu as mis sur la freebox (mais théroquement il y a un petit bouton dessus

Est)ce que ça marche avec l'antenne TV si tu en as une ou en Y/C si tu as un cable ?


----------



## damsleouf (24 Septembre 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de la lenteur, mais je suis ce soir dans un hotel en Hondrie sur un Hotspot en wifi b et un signal faiblissime.
> 
> La seule chose unidirectionnelle c'est éventuellement le convertisseur pérital/RCA que tu as mis sur la freebox (mais théroquement il y a un petit bouton dessus
> 
> Est)ce que ça marche avec l'antenne TV si tu en as une ou en Y/C si tu as un cable ?



Oui ca fonctionne super bien avec l'antenne tv. Qd tu mentionne le convertisseur pérital/RCA, c'est le cable avec une péritel et une extrémité en RCA dont tu parles ?

PS trop classe le conseil de Hongrie  Merci !!


----------



## MortyBlake (24 Septembre 2005)

damsleouf a dit:
			
		

> Oui ca fonctionne super bien avec l'antenne tv. Qd tu mentionne le convertisseur pérital/RCA, c'est le cable avec une péritel et une extrémité en RCA dont tu parles ?
> 
> PS trop classe le conseil de Hongrie  Merci !!



Derrière la Freebox tu as une sortie péritel.
C'est elle que tu as du vouloir brancher sur l'entrée de l'EyeTV. L'idéal est d'avoir un converisseur qui resemble à une prise péritel avec d'un coté une péritel et de l'autre 1 RCA vidéo, 2 RCA audio et un Y/C (S-VHS). D'après ce que tu semble dire ce que tu as c'est un cable qui a d'un coté une prise péritel et de l'autre 3 RCA (2 Audio et un Vidéo). Je ne sais pas comment ils sont brochés car souvent ils servent à brancher un caméscope sur un magnétoscope et c'est possible qu'il soit uniD.

Si tu as un magnétoscope essaie de faire la même manip avec, si ça ne marche pas non plus c'est le cable. Il ne restera plus qu'à acheter le petit convertisseur. Si j'arrive à retrouver la référence je te la post, mais il y a quelque mois quelqu'un en avait mis la photo dans un thread.


----------



## MortyBlake (24 Septembre 2005)

tu peut voir le convertisseur là , c'est le premier


----------



## damsleouf (25 Septembre 2005)

J'avais un convertisseur en sock. Maintenant ca marche nickel !!!

Merci pour toutes ces bonnes infos.


----------



## MortyBlake (25 Septembre 2005)

damsleouf a dit:
			
		

> J'avais un convertisseur en sock. Maintenant ca marche nickel !!!
> 
> Merci pour toutes ces bonnes infos.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

>





T'es déjà rev'nu ou tu poste de la bas ?


----------



## MortyBlake (25 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'es déjà rev'nu ou tu poste de la bas ?



  Les deux mon général,

J'ai posté de là bas (vive le wifi) et je viend de rentrer

t'as fini de dépenser tes économies à l'AE après mon départ ?


----------



## gregtoto (7 Octobre 2005)

moi aussi je viens d acheter une eyetv cinergyT2et il ne reconnais poas le boitier que faire ????


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Octobre 2005)

BONJOUR!

Le boitier Cinergy T² est-il branché  sur un hub ou directement sur ton Mac?
Quand tu dis qu'il n'est pas reconnu, c'est par eyeTV ou par le systeme?


----------



## gregtoto (8 Octobre 2005)

j ai bon j ai trouve c qu en faite j avais telecharger MNIdriversandfriends et en fait cela cre un conflit avec eye tv et cela ne peu pas marcher


----------



## silverkingz design (8 Octobre 2005)

concernant le eyetv 200 : un ami me propose de m'en rapporter un des states pour 200 et quelques euros (c'est à un pote, qiu lui cederait d'occase).

est-ce le meme? j'entends par là :, est-ce qu'il risque d'y avoir un delire 'ntsc' ou je ne sais pas trop quoi...ou cela n'a rien a voir...???

merci bcp pour votre future reponse.


----------



## MortyBlake (9 Octobre 2005)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> concernant le eyetv 200 : un ami me propose de m'en rapporter un des states pour 200 et quelques euros (c'est &#224; un pote, qiu lui cederait d'occase).
> 
> est-ce le meme? j'entends par l&#224; :, est-ce qu'il risque d'y avoir un delire 'ntsc' ou je ne sais pas trop quoi...ou cela n'a rien a voir...???
> 
> merci bcp pour votre future reponse.



c'est du NTSC, on le trouve sur l' Applestore US et sur le site d' Elgato

donc pas bon, pas bon, il n'accepte m&#234;me pas le PAL. Il est &#224; 299$ l&#224;-bas


----------



## Balooners (9 Octobre 2005)

gregtoto a dit:
			
		

> j ai bon j ai trouve c qu en faite j avais telecharger MNIdriversandfriends et en fait cela cre un conflit avec eye tv et cela ne peu pas marcher




Essaye de faire au moins un effort sur l'orthographe pour que des personnes puissent te r&#233;pondre correctement.

Merci.


----------



## vincmyl (9 Octobre 2005)

Moi j'ai la TV par ma LigneTV et j'aimerais savoir si EyeTV gère la TV par ADSL


----------



## gregtoto (10 Octobre 2005)

quelle bonne surprise ce matin en voulant faire marcher eye tv sur mon ibook, eye tv ne reconnaissait plus mon boitier donc ca ne marche plus et je n y arrive pas a le faire marcher


----------



## golf (10 Octobre 2005)

Support technique d'Elgato...


----------



## gregtoto (10 Octobre 2005)

vous n avez pas d autres idees que cela car je l ai deja fait il y a trois jours et pas de reponses !!!!


----------



## vincmyl (10 Octobre 2005)

Toujours pas d'idée ou de réponse plutot pour ma question?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2005)

Je ne l'ai pas suivi, mais il y a un thread sur le m&#234;me th&#232;me dans le Forum A Vos Mac (tout en bas de la liste, l'avant dernier), dans le sous forum Video et DVD, peut-&#234;tre contient-il quelques unes des r&#233;ponses que vous cherchez ?


----------



## gregtoto (10 Octobre 2005)

merci beaucoup mais malheureusement il n y a rien la dessus


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Octobre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai la TV par ma LigneTV et j'aimerais savoir si EyeTV gère la TV par ADSL


L'eyeTv à une entrée video, tu peux donc brancher ton modem décoldeur (qui doit avoir une prise péritel) sur l'entrée de l'eyeTV.
Par contre, tu devras changer les chaines sur le modem, pas avec l'eyeTV...


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Octobre 2005)

gregtoto a dit:
			
		

> merci beaucoup mais malheureusement il n y a rien la dessus


Ton boitier est-il bien reconnu dans périphériques?
Si oui, cela vient donc d'eyeTV, c'est un probleme logiciel, pas matériel...
Essaye de réinstaller eyeTV, de le mettre à jour sur le site du constructeur, www.elgato.com


----------



## vincmyl (11 Octobre 2005)

J'ai pas bien compris le principe de changer les chaines sur le modem, je vois pas trop


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Octobre 2005)

Sur le boitier (tu dois avor un boitier pour decoder les chaines), tu dois avoir une t&#233;l&#233;commande pour choisir les chaines, non?

Tu ne pourras changer les chaines avec eyeTV, car tu utiliseras l'entre vid&#233;o, pas le tuner directement.


----------



## vincmyl (11 Octobre 2005)

Ok je comprends mais je me demande si je pourrai à la fois regarder les chaines sur la Tv et sur le MAC


----------



## tonio08 (27 Décembre 2005)

bonjour,
voila je possede un ibook 14pouces derniere generation et je voudrais acheter un boitier eyehome mais avant j'ai quelques questions
apparement il suffit de connecter le boitier sur la tele et sur le mac avec un cable ethernet croise et le tour est joué on a acces au musique films, photos ... sur la tele.
mais moi je voudrais diffuser mes films sur la tele et la musique sur ma chaine hifi. Est ce possible?
merci
PS: existe-t-il un boitier qui permette de recevoir la tele et de trasmettre les films musiques... sur la tele et chaine hifi?


----------



## MortyBlake (28 Décembre 2005)

tonio08 a dit:
			
		

> PS: existe-t-il un boitier qui permette de recevoir la tele et de trasmettre les films musiques... sur la tele et chaine hifi?



Pour recevoir la télé, plusieurs le font dont l'EyeTV200

Pour emettre de la vidéo vers la télé, soit tu es chez free et tu peux le faire directement par la freebox, soit ton ordi n'est pas trop loin de la télé et il existe un cable (je crois chez Belkin) qui transforme ta mini DVI en S-VHS et audio que tu peux ensuite brancher vers ta télé, sinon il y a le eyeHome


----------



## krigepouh (28 Janvier 2006)

Salut ! 
J'utilise depuis 3 jours un boitier Eye TV 200 pour numériser mes VHS, il est branché via Firewire sur mon PowerBook (1,67 Ghz ; 2 Go de ram; HD 7200 t/mn), mais lorsque je regarde le programme que joue mon magnétoscope sur mon PowerBook, je me rend compte qu'il y a quelques petits freeze d'une demie-seconde voire une seconde. Freeze que je vais retrouver lors de l'encodage en mpeg-2 et lors de la gravure, puisqu'en visionnant le DVD j'ai ces "sautes" d'images, ressemblant à des images/sons manquants. Et je vous assure que lorsque ques ces freezes s'enchainent pendant 3 mn c'est insupportable !
Avez-vous une idée du problème ?


NB :
Il me reste 4 jours pour éventuellement changer de boîtier pour un autre modèle si vous avez des idées je suis preneur égalemment.


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Janvier 2006)

Salut, 
as tu d'autres périphériques branchés en Firewire? si par exemple, tu as un disque dur externe que tu utilise pendant l'encodage avec l'EyeTV, il peut arriver qu'il y ai des coupures.
Essae d'appeller le service client d'elgato, ils te renseigneront


----------



## krigepouh (30 Janvier 2006)

Je n'ai pas d'autres périf' branchés sur le port Firewire de l'eye TV.
Lorsque je regarde la cassette incriminée sur mon téléviseur je ne vois pas ces microcoupures, le programme est fluide, pensez-vous que lors de l'encodage en mpeg-2, la sensibilité du boitier eye TV soit telle qu'elle détecterai les éventuels défauts de la bande VHS  ??

NB : Cà commence à me gonflaga sérieux ce truc...


----------

